# Ripshot with a hook and hinge=awesome



## paulaboutform (Dec 3, 2006)

I just set up and shot my ripshot with my new TRU BALL HT3 backtension hook release. I'm so excited about how well this works and I haven't been excited about any new archery products for a long time.

I set it up to hold about 85-90% of my holding weight with my back muscles and WOW!!! The stabilizer muscles in my fingers, hand, wrist, and forearm are now completely relaxed and this lack of tension cannot be duplicated without the ripshot. Let me qualify this by adding that I am a certified Level II archery coach and I do understand the shot process and proper form. That is why I'm so excited about this product and being able to shoot it with a true back tension release. I read about guys raving about how great the ripshot is with their trigger style releases but I don't want to go back to a trigger.

I set my 20 and 30 yard pins at home and shot another 6 arrows at a local club yesterday morning to get my 40 and 50 yard marks. I then caught up with my waiting buddies to shoot the 3-D we were there for. To say I haven't been shooting much in the last year and a half would be an understatement. I suffered a neck injury that set me back for some time but the ripshot is great at isolating specific muscle groups so I can shoot pain free. I went on to shoot a 380 out of 400 which is way better than I had any business shooting because this club shoot is no gimme. Alot of tunnels, canyons, and almost straight up and down hill shots...after all, I am in B.C., Canada. I also found that my shots weren't rushed as I had more control and my sight picture was much more stable. This was especially noticeable on the extreme uphill and downhill shots. Nat at ripshot was a great help and I highly recommend this awesome product for hunting, 3-D, and target archery.


----------



## gnat7 (Dec 20, 2008)

I found this post from last march Paul has since kept in touch with me, not much more than a month after this Paul went on to win the 2010 3d Indoor Canadian Nationals Than not long after that he completed the sweep of the Frasier valley triple crown outdoor 3d. What was impressive about this is that he shoots bowhunter class and he outscored everyone in freestyle in all three events.
RIP Archery would like to congratulate Paul on his 2010 season and wish him good luck in 2011.


----------

